# Doctor owes me cash



## Victor (Jan 16, 2022)

I paid $10 for my Medicare copay last year when it is free at my docs office visit. I asked 3 times about it and they said I would get a check. Office manager says I got a credit but that is useless because my bills are from blue cross not them
So they are  being polite I assume and they don't refund it. If I owed them money they'd demand it
Should I forget it?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

I've been going through this with my drug insurance company.  They have owed me nearly $200.00 for over a year now and I am still embroiled in a fight for it.  You'd think I was trying to purloin their money.  A pox on Aetna Insurance Co.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 16, 2022)

No . Even if it’s only $10, it could snowball.  I was overcharged on 3 different occasions by a leading for profit healthcare firm here in ABQ. I didn’t pay them because I knew they wrong . I complained to them in writing including a copy of the specific BCBS regulation. 
I filed a grievance against them with the BCBS advantage plan, which agreed they were overcharging . One has already been voided.
I feel bad for the poor souls who would just pay things like that without question.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> No . Even if it’s only $10, it could snowball.  I was overcharged on 3 different occasions by a leading for profit healthcare firm here in ABQ. I didn’t pay them because I knew they wrong . I complained to them in writing including a copy of the specific BCBS regulation.
> I filed a grievance against them with the BCBS advantage plan, which agreed they were overcharging . One has already been voided.
> I feel bad for the poor souls who would just pay things like that without question.


I agree there are many places get away with charging for something they should NOT be charging ....... because out of every 10 people only a few will catch it .....most will just pay. 
If $10 x 100 people ...you can see how fast these small things add up. 
 I feel by making it a point to get refunded ....... not only do i get my 10 back but ...Maybe just maybe they do not do this to the next person


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 16, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> No . Even if it’s only $10, it could snowball.  I was overcharged on 3 different occasions by a leading for profit healthcare firm here in ABQ. I didn’t pay them because I knew they wrong . I complained to them in writing including a copy of the specific BCBS regulation.
> I filed a grievance against them with the BCBS advantage plan, which agreed they were overcharging . One has already been voided.
> I feel bad for the poor souls who would just pay things like that without question.



My sister had a number of problems with BCBS advantage plan and the main hospital they use here, too.  I ended up having to try to straighten them out for her and it was an enormous hassle.  I would have thrown in the towel at one point and just paid them myself, but they made me MAD!  My sis subsequently joined me in the other big advantage plan here with another local hospital and we've neither one of us had any problems at all; the the billing offices listen and actually treat patients like human beings and valued customers (if that is an appropriate term).


----------



## Victor (Jan 16, 2022)

Maybe refunds are not the policy at this small one doctor practice. I called them 3 times. They could just give me ten in cash.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 16, 2022)

Butterfly, I changed from the big (not for profit) hospital group here that I had been with ever since I got on Medicare, to the for profit one giving me problems now, because all the providers I liked had left and they were adding office and patient rooms space faster than they could staff it. That was at the start of 2020, when we didn’t know the PD was coming. Thinking seriously of changing back for 2023, but still wondering how they are going to staff all those hospital rooms they are adding on.


----------

